# GForce Chips



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

WHAT!????

How can you have a fall sale and its not even fall yet? They can't even promise the season let a lone a new trouble code ....I mean 30hp 10% increase in fuel.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Company is lying through their teeth. No tune (unless it runs stupid lean) will improve 3-4mpg on the Cruze.


----------



## CalvinKlein (Apr 8, 2012)

that's why i'm asking before take any action, *XtremeRevolution*


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm not even sure you can get that type of MPG gain in the ECO MT. The ECO MT seems to be very well tuned for fuel economy.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

LOL

HUGE scam...complete BS.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Only company I would trust with "chips" in their name is superchips. They have handheld devices similar to what VTuners use. There is a Trifecta group buy in the process.


----------



## Shmigelz (Sep 9, 2012)

Garbage


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

